# Louisville Ky, Gamer meet up sometime in May



## Death_Jester (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

This was originallly posted on a local louisville gamer board 
Louisville Gamer Meet up Sometime in May (please vote for day).

(Feel free to go there and vote for a day that would work for you)


As I suspected school with be out during the month of May and having been cooped up with my (non gaming) books for the last few months has created in me a desire to hang out with my brother and sister gamers.  So I find myself in need of some quality time with a group of gamers before I start the fun and excitement that is summer school. Otherwise I may not be responsible for my actions and have a katniption or something very like it.  Please take a moment and vote for what day would be best for you to make it to the Louisville Gamer Meet up. 

For the GM’s looking for players this is a good chance to meet with players are looking for games.  The same goes for players this is a good chance to meet up with all the guys and gals that are running the games and ask questions about what they are doing.  Overall it should be just a chance to get together and put names with faces and build a stronger community of interconnected gamers.  Who knows, we could just end up with a whole new batch of games coming out of this, which is my hope.  I know I can’t game for a while but that doesn’t mean other people should do without.  So give us your vote to let me know when is the best time for you to show up and shoot the breeze.  

As per usual I’m going to suggest we show up at the Louisville Game Shop as it is a good solid place with lots of table space and has always been friendly to us.  Also I’m going to suggest a meeting time of about 4PM to give us time to get to know each other and the meeting will more than likely run until we get kicked out about 9PM.   The after party will determined later if there is a interest

The voting will run until April 16th and after that I’ll contact Colin at the Louisville Game Shop.  
If people are interested in bringing games to play during the meet up please feel free to post them here as to not clutter up the “Looking for a Game/Gamers” section.  However all regular/reoccuring games should go to that forum as per normal. 

So thank you for taking the time to vote and leaving us some feedback. 

Peace All Jester


----------

